# STL Slicer Software by LHR Technologies Released



## lynnfrwd (May 25, 2011)

STL Slicer Software Released

Make it 3D.
Make it manageable.
Make it machinable.
Make it a reality.

Whether you are using a CNC or a 3D printer, with Slicer, you can slice your 3d models into manageable sized pieces to fit your machine. The pieces can then be created and assembled to bring your digital model to reality.

Stop being confined by the output capacity of your machine. Whether it is a 3D printer or CNC, size usually matters. Well, not anymore. With Slicer, you can scale your model to any size and slice into manageable-sized pieces that your machine can output.

Slicer has versatile slicing capabilities. You can rotate your model any direction and select any angle or depth. It allows you to remove areas and even reattach them.

Visit us at STL Slicer
or on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/stlslicer


----------

